
Memory Safety in D - eco
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/420yhi/memory_safety_in_d/
======
eco
Apologies. Wrong link. Resumbitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10947519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10947519)

